# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  What apistogrmma are you keeping now ?

## mobile2007

We are now into 2015 already. Like to know , what kind of apistogramma are you all keeping right now or planning to keep ?

Currently i am still holding to quite a few bitaeniata "tefe", a few of them still have not fully developed into adult yet. 

Thinking about what to keep next.  :Smile:

----------


## seudzar

Got 2 young male apisto caca, one is deformed and one is normal. 1 pair of young adoketa

----------


## Lionhead

I am keeping wild caught inka, nijisseni, and also a pair of gibbiceps .

----------


## mobile2007

Not getting caca female ? I think you can find caca in many LFSs. 




> Got 2 young male apisto caca, one is deformed and one is normal. 1 pair of young adoketa



Any luck in breeding the wild inka ? Where did you get this wild inka from ? 




> I am keeping wild caught inka, nijisseni, and also a pair of gibbiceps .

----------


## CCT

Hi maybe adding picture will be better to see what everyone have.

----------


## seudzar

Don't have the intention to breed caca that's why I did not get a female for him. Haha

----------


## Lionhead

> Don't have the intention to breed caca that's why I did not get a female for him. Haha


Rane caca breed until scared liao right :P

----------


## s9534891b

I kept 1pair of caca brought from gc as well as 1 pair of ramirez cichlids bought frm aquarist chamber

----------


## seudzar

No lah... No tank to hold the fry. Hahaha

----------


## seudzar

My young adoketa. 

Attachment 46372

----------


## Lionhead

Very nice piece

----------


## mobile2007

Indeed very nice piece. Are they sexable at this size? Where did you get from ?




> My young adoketa. 
> 
> Attachment 46372

----------


## seudzar

Well, the professional should be able to tell their sex. Look for lionhead, he has some very nice adoketa to let go now

----------


## mobile2007

Guys, i just saw the facebook of Simply Cichlids, they are having 15% discounts on their apisto for this week. Saw the stocklist on their fb, just not too sure how they priced their apisto though.  :Smile:

----------


## seudzar

Pm them... Their apisto are very nice..!

----------


## sbobbie

And definitely reasonably priced too...

----------


## sheng

May I know where is Simply Cichlids located ? address ?
thanks

----------


## mobile2007

I sms-ed them few days back, they are home-based in tiong bahru. Exact location i think u have to call them. Facebook got their number. 





> May I know where is Simply Cichlids located ? address ?
> thanks

----------


## mobile2007

Showing this wild caught bitaeniata "tefe" (the male) i just got ( still bitae, most likely last pair  :Razz:  )

----------


## Lucrado

Planning to keep a pair of ap.diplotaenia/bitaeniata if I can find a nice pair.

----------


## mikeleech

Hi all, my pair of Nannacara anomala n bitaeniata

----------


## seudzar

Mikeleech - very nice anomala u have there

----------


## mikeleech

HI all ,my pairs of Nannacara Anomala , bitaeniaeta tefe n mamuri.

----------


## mobile2007

Bro,  :Well done: 



> HI all ,my pairs of Nannacara Anomala , bitaeniaeta tefe n mamuri.

----------


## marle

I have 2 male Diplotaenia now. Young adult, very healthy! If you need one, PM me!

----------


## mikeleech

HI Mobile2007, Thks. got a bit tefe female from you n is doing well in the tank with the wild bit tefe male.


Hi Seudzar , 
Thks, got this anomala pair and wild bitaeniata tefe pair from bro lionhead.

----------


## Lionhead

> HI Mobile2007, Thks. got a bit tefe female from you n is doing well in the tank with the wild bit tefe male.
> 
> Hi Seudzar , 
> Thks, got this anomala pair and wild bitaeniata tefe pair from bro lionhead.


Glad to see the fishes are doing well  :Smile:

----------


## mobile2007

Very worry that this male bit "tefe" I just acquired mate-d with one of the female. It is working on another female in the same tank.  :Shocked: 





> Showing this wild caught bitaeniata "tefe" (the male) i just got ( still bitae, most likely last pair  )

----------


## Lionhead

> Very worry that this male bit "tefe" I just acquired mate-d with one of the female. It is working on another female in the same tank.


wow wow I can sense a lot of fries coming

----------


## mobile2007

Most likely will not raise any bit fries.




> wow wow I can sense a lot of fries coming

----------


## tureblue82

presenting my borelli opal(with a few fries) ~....2mnths+ after purchase from jzx

apto.jpg

----------


## marle

a pair of WC Apisto diplotaenia!

----------


## joopsg

I gotten myself a pair of Wild Apistogramma Baenschi 

http://youtu.be/xI6jFez4_Io

http://youtu.be/6KtYMH3psrY

----------


## mobile2007

Very nice Inka. Where you bought thi wild pair from ?  :Smile: 





> I gotten myself a pair of Wild Apistogramma Baenschi 
> 
> http://youtu.be/xI6jFez4_Io
> 
> http://youtu.be/6KtYMH3psrY

----------


## joopsg

Hi bro! I bought them from Simply Cichlids.
Are you changing fish?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## marle

Hey Joopsp, nice young wild pair! 

My WC Diplo from simply cichlids.

----------


## mobile2007

Yes. I am clearing all my bitaeniata right now. The tucuri pair by nicktc was very tempting but i was too slow.  :Smile: 





> Hi bro! I bought them from Simply Cichlids.
> Are you changing fish?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

> Yes. I am clearing all my bitaeniata right now. The tucuri pair by nicktc was very tempting but i was too slow.


Bro, time to change to WC ones..

----------


## joopsg

> Hey Joopsp, nice young wild pair! 
> 
> My WC Diplo from simply cichlids.


Nice! I am having another pair of Ivanacara Adoketa with spawn.

----------


## marle

> Nice! I am having another pair of Ivanacara Adoketa with spawn.


your adoketa quality is stunning

----------


## joopsg

> your adoketa quality is stunning


Thanks for the compliments.

----------


## mobile2007

Bro, we need to be more eco friendly. Not many fishes out there anymore.  :Laughing: 




> Bro, time to change to WC ones..

----------


## joopsg

> Bro, we need to be more eco friendly. Not many fishes out there anymore.


With your standard, they will strive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

Just pick up a pair of WC A. Atahualpa today.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mematrix

Over Here in states here is what i got going
what i currently have
PAIRS 
wild rio tefe yellow bitaeniata,
wild kellerii ,
wild barlowi, 
wild cacatuoides 'Pucallpa' ,
wild eremnopyge 
SINGLES
abaxcias, (wild Male) 2 F1 breeder females coming wed
wild A. cf. piaroa (Sao Gabriel) AKA bretbenden (Male)
iniridae, (male and juviue)
baenschi, (female)
panduro, ( Male)
euryethra, (2 males) 
uaupessi (3 males)
NON Apistos 
German blue ram Aquarium strain

Incoming shipment 
1 pr wild nijsseni
2 F1 abaxcias breeder females for my Male

----------


## seudzar

Guys, does apisto sex change? I passed a pair to a friend last 2 months and she shows me a video of them and I notice the female becomes a male

----------


## marle

> Guys, does apisto sex change? I passed a pair to a friend last 2 months and she shows me a video of them and I notice the female becomes a male


The female was probably a sneaker male in the first place.

----------


## seudzar

I am dead sure it is a female because it is the female that has paired with another male and produced 10 clutches of eggs. However, the male passed on and I got another male to replace it. A few weeks later due to space constraint, I pass this pair to my friend. And that's where the funny thing appear

----------


## RonWill

Males don't lay eggs... not even sneaker ones...  :Laughing:

----------


## fablim

Pretty new to Apisto keeping, but I think my hobby is getting out of hand. Haha.. Currently:

4 Pairs of A. Viejita (and lots of fries)
2 Pairs of A. Cacatuodies (and some fries)
2 Pairs of A. Agassizii Red (and some fries)
1 Pair of WC. A. Agassizii "Igapu Acu" (and some fries)
1 Pair of WC. A. Agassizii "Iranduba II"
1 pair of WC A. Eunotus
1 Pair of WC. A. Allpahuayo
2 Pairs of WC. A. Bitaeniata "Arasa"
1 Pair of A. Bitaeniata
1 Pair of WC. Inka 50
1 Pair of WC. Borelli Opal

Hoping some of my other pairs spawn too! Fingers Crossed.

----------


## fablim

Oh and left out one:

1 Trio of WC. A. Elizabethae

----------


## ahkiatz

Comm males tank
Ap. Mendezi
Ap. Bit Mamuri

----------


## Lucrado

Am keeping some Ap. Iniridae with me now in a community tank

----------


## joopsg

I am keeping a pair of A. Kelleri, A. Mendezi, A. Atahualpa and A. Baenschi. Plus 2 pairs of Ivanacara Adoketa.

----------


## Milk

Time to change your signature already..
Still 2ft tank..



> I am keeping a pair of A. Kelleri, A. Mendezi, A. Atahualpa and A. Baenschi. Plus 2 pairs of Ivanacara Adoketa.

----------


## joopsg

> Time to change your signature already..
> Still 2ft tank..


Change already.

----------


## Lionhead

Wow list is getting longer and longer

----------


## marle

woot! currently keeping a wild caught Apistogramma Elizabethae from simply cichlids..

----------


## joopsg

Hope to get some new fish soon.

----------


## ahkiatz

Nice Elizabethae

----------


## joopsg

A purchase from Simply Cichlids a few weeks back.
Apistogramma sp Kelleri.
uploadfromtaptalk1430836396711.jpg

----------


## marle

Hi joopsg, looks like you have many fish from simply cichlids.  :Grin:

----------


## joopsg

Just that he gotten what I wanted

----------


## joopsg

Newly promoted Mendezi mum.

uploadfromtaptalk1431578777286.jpg

----------


## joopsg

Watch "WC Apistogramma Mendezi Mummy with newborn fries" on YouTube - https://youtu.be/VoCSwknBnvk

----------


## joopsg

A new fish in my house.
uploadfromtaptalk1431872826151.jpg

----------


## Lionhead

Hi All,
Been awhile since i last posted  :Smile: 
sharing my apistogramma vijieta wild caught .

----------


## marle

> Hi All,
> Been awhile since i last posted 
> sharing my apistogramma vijieta wild caught .


Thanks for sharing. First time seeing a wild caught vijieta. Nice catch!

----------


## ahkiatz

Ap. Elizabethae

----------


## marle

Female Elizabethae with her newborn

----------


## ahkiatz

Congrats!!!

----------


## s9534891b

hi,i am thinking of trying to use a 1 feet tank to breed apistos without fitler/air pump, has anyone experience sucess with this before?

----------


## venom

I recently play back apisto.. now got a pair of sunset which got from simply cichlids.. the female is rather more fierce than the male.. headache..

----------


## joopsg

Apistogramma atahualpa female are well known for their aggressiveness. However with some luck, you may get a big male and a female which can withstand his chasing.

----------


## venom

> Apistogramma atahualpa female are well known for their aggressiveness. However with some luck, you may get a big male and a female which can withstand his chasing.


i see.. my male keep hiding from the female 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

If your male is smaller than female, chances of him being chase is damn high.. If you can separate them, pump the male up and try again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## venom

> If your male is smaller than female, chances of him being chase is damn high.. If you can separate them, pump the male up and try again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ok.. look like I need to put the male on the other tank

----------

